# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Xiaoyuer Zaijia (Little Fish), family companion robot, AiNemo Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Contributors:

AiNemo Inc.

Baidu, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "Chinese Search Giant Baidu and Ainemo Inc. Introduce the AI Powered Family Robot"
"Little Fish" (Chinese name: Xiaoyu Zaijia), the AI powered voice-controlled family robot with video chat and streaming capabilities, is unveiled at Digital Experience! and CES

January 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Conversational computer - Baidu+"Little Fish" home assistant robot

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Demo of the "Little Fish" home assistant, powered by the DuerOS conversational computer operating system. Speak to it to tell it what you want. Its large screen also makes browsing food delivery menus, videoconferencing, etc. easier.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu launches its first commercial AI product, home robot Xiaoyu"

by Samantha Cheh
May 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu has 3 new smart speakers at CES 2018"
A speaker with facial recognition, a lamp and a projector will all answer your questions like an Amazon Echo.

by Andrew Gebhart
January 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Little Fish VS1 is a smart speaker powered by China's Alexa"
Baidu's DuerOS is here at CES, and may eventually expand beyond China.

by Chris Velazco
January 9, 2018

----------

